# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  28 nëntor 2011: 99 vjetori i shpalljes së Pavarësisë të Shqipërisë

## ismani

*28 nentor 1912 - 28 nentor 2011

*
*Gezuar Diten e Pavaresise se Shqiperise!
Gezuar 99 vjetorin e themelimit te Shtetit Shqiptar!*

*
Deklarata e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë

Historia e flamurit më 28 Nëntor 1912 në Vlorë

Simboli i shqiponjes me dy koke ne flamurin tone kombetar

 Origjina e Himnit te Flamurit

Jeta dhe vepra e Ismail Bej Vlora*

----------


## ismani

FILLUAN FESTIMET MADHESHTORE TE FESTIMIT TE DITES SE FALMURIT 99 VITE ME PARE NE VLORE BACI ISMAIL QEMALI BASHKE ME ATDHETARET DASHAMIRSIT E POPULLIT SHQIPETAR NGRITEN NE SHESHIN E VLORES FLAMURIN TONE ME TE VJETERIN NE EVROPE ME TE BUKURIN NE EVROP POR EDHE NE BOTE DHE TREGUAN SE SHQIPERIA PREJ SOTE SHPALLE PAMVARSIN. 

VLLEZER E MOTRA SHQIPETAR/E URIME DITEN E FLAMURIT E RUAJTEM ME SHEKUJ E MBROJTEM ME GJAK DHE DO TA MBEROJM SA TE JETE NEVOJA.

EDHE PSE AQ ME GEZIM PO EDHE AQ ME DHIMBJE PO E PRESIM 99 VJETORIN E PAMVARSIS PASI ISMAIL QEMALI SHPALLSI PAMVARSIN NE NJE SHTET QE ISHTE I TERE SHQIPERI KURSE SOTE PO FESTOJM NE DISA SHTETE TE NDARE TE SHKELUR NGA FUQIT E MEDHA POR POPULLI SHQIPTAR NUK JU NDALE KURE BASHKIMIT PERSERI TE TROJEVE SHQIPTARE SIQE E FALI ZOTI SOTE PO NDERTOHEN RRUGE PA FUNDE ,AUTOSTRADA PO BEHET REFORMA PER BASHKIM PO DALIN NE SKENE FAKTE SE SHQIPERIA NATYRALA ESHTE AFER REALIZIMIT  KUSH E DONE E DONE KUSHE E KUNDERSHTON KOTE PASI BASHKIMI VEQE SE  ESHTE REALIZUAR AFRO 60% TE TROJEVE SHQIPTARE JAN BASHKUAR NE MAQEDONI POPULLI SHQIPTAR ESHTE AFER NDARJES SE MAQEDONIS NE MALE TE ZI MALESIA KERKON AUTONIMI DHE ASKUSH NUK MUNDET ME NDALU KOSOVA SHTET SHQIPERI NE NATO GJITHCKA PO LEVIZ NE TE MIREN TONE FALE ZOTI QE 100 VJETORIN TA PRESIM TE BASHKUAR SIQ ISHTE PARA 100 VITEVE GJITHCKA GATI MANIFESTIME KONCERTE GJITHCKA NE TROJET ETNIKE SHQIPTARE.

PRISHTINA DHE E TERE KOSOVA E TERA KUQ E ZI

SHQIPERIA SI GJITHMONE KUQ E ZI

MAQEDONIA KUQ E ZI SHKUPI DHE ZIRTARISHTE FILLONE NDERTIMIN E SHESHIT SKENDERBEG QE TREGON GJITHCKA NE PAHE SE SHQIPTARET JANE SHTET NE VETE DHE BASHKIMI ESHTE ME I MUNDUR SE KURE 

ULQINI PLAVA GUCIA TE TERA KUQ E ZI GJITHE SHQIPTARET ME TE VENDOSUR SE KUR SHQIPONJA DO TE VALVITET SI ASNHEHER ME PARE  URIME URIME URIME POPULLI SHQIPTAR

----------


## ismani

foto nga prishtina e tera kuq e zi neser pret flamurin gjigande te nisur nga vlora drejt prishtines nga aleanca kuq e zi

----------


## ismani

sote ne vlore aleanca kuq e zi shpalosi fillimin e festes se flamurit 99 vite pamvarsi por jo edhe shtete

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Të lutem, a ma bën një nder si shqiptari - shqiptarit ? Të lutem, ke aty mundësinë e "ndrysho" që do thotë: a është e mundur që këtë urimin ta shkruash në një Shqipe të pastër, dhe sa më shumë të kuptueshme ?!

Nuk ta kam me të keq, e kuptoj se kjo klima e festimeve të emocionon pak, por jo aq sa të të ndikojë kaq shumë në mënyrën e të shkruarit në një shqipe të bukur, ashtu siç është...

----------


## safinator

Gezuar o lale!

----------


## ismani

prishtina prishtina 




sote ne vlore

----------


## ismani

FOTO NGA TIRANA GJITHCKA FANTASTIKE GJITHCKA GATI GZUAR SHQIPETAR

----------


## ismani



----------


## e panjohura

*Të* *gjithë* *Shqiptarve* *të* *mbarë* *botës* *U**R**I**M**E*

----------


## ismani

dita erdhi shqiperia e tera ne kembe kombi shqiptar i gjithi me i bashkuar se kur o sote o kure shqiperi natyrale bashkimi erdhi shqiponja dikrenare valvitet si asnjeher me pare ne trojet e veta etnike e tere ballkani ne feste tirana si asnjher me pare PRISHTINA KUQ E ZI E TERA SHKUPI GJITHASHTU POR NE SHKUP ME E MIRA RUHET PER NE MBEREMJE PASI FILLONE EDHE ZIRTARISHTE FILLIMI I SHESHIT SKENDERBEG  GZONI VLLEZER E MOTRA SHQIPTARE GZONI GZONI DHE VETEM FESTONI

----------


## ismani

Me aktin e Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, Kryetari i Qeversisë së Përkohshme Ismail Qemali, më 29 nëntor me një letër i njofton gjashtë Fuqitë e Mëdha: Anglinë, Italinë, Austro-Hungarinë, Francën, Gjermaninë dhe Rusinë. 
Në këtë letër Kryetari i Parë Shqiptar, ndër të tjera shkruan: 

“Kam nderin t’i njoftojë Shkëlqesitë tuaja se delegatët e të gjithë krahinave shqiptare, pa dallim feje, të mbledhur dje në Asamblenë Kombëtare në qytetin e Vlorës, shpallën Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe kanë ngritur një Qeveri të Përkohëshme. Shqiptarët po gëzohen që munden të hynë në familjen e popujve të lirë të Orientit, duke mos pasur për qëllim tjetër veç se të jetojnë në paqë dhe harmoni me të gjithë shtetet fqinje, shpresojmë se ky ndryshim i jetës politike dhe kombëtare i Qeverisë së Përkohëshme të Shqipërisë, ka për t’u njohur prej qeverive tuaja dhe evropiane. Kryetari i Qeverisë së Përkohëshme Ismail Qemali- Vlorë” 

Ne foto, kartolina e pare shqiptare kushtuar Pavarsise.

----------


## ismani

FOTO NGA PRISHTINA

----------


## ismani

Mesazhi i 28 nëntorit? - Nëse populli ynë ka armiq, nuk jemi të vetmit; dijeni se, asnjë armiqësi nuk mund ta dëmtojë popullin tonë më tepër se armiqësia jonë ndaj njëri-tjetrit ! 

Dhe armiqësia sjell armiqësinë; kur njerëzit shtypin njëri-tjetrin, ata shtypin veten e tyre. Prandaj jemi të shtypur. Jo nga të tjerët. Por nga vetja jonë. Andaj, nëse kjo datë shënon një ngjarje të rëndësishme për popullin tonë, le të shënojë edhe këtë të vërtetë, të vërtetën e inatosjes dhe kokëfortësisë, e cila ndau dhe përçau. Jo vetëm ne. 

Dhe mbajeni mend: Nuk mund të përparojë një shoqëri, e cila jeton/funksionon nën hijen e errët të inatit dhe kokëfortësisë. E dituria bashkë me edukatën, është rruga e ndritur dhe e sigurt drejt bashkimit, forcimit dhe çlirimit intelektual, shpirtëror e moral.

----------


## tetovarja87

Gezuar festa SHQIPE....

ps/me pelqyen keta fotot e Tiranes,bravooo

----------


## Enkeleu

Të gjithë shqiptarve kudo që janë , URIME  festat e nëntorit !

----------


## ismani

*Kjo është Shqipëria
E keshtu e krijoi Perëndia
Me dor të vetë e ka qëndis rinia 
Me dor të vetë e kemi shkruar 
Për Shqipëtarët është Shqipëria 
Kush e prek Qoftë MALLKUAR...!*

----------


## ismani

*Lëvizja Qytetare ZGJOHU!-SHKUP
Rreth FLAMURIT të përbashkuar,
Me një dëshirë dhe një qëllim,
Të gjithë Atij duke iu betuar,
Të lidhim besën për shpëtim.......

Gëzuar të gjithëve ditën e madhe të 28 Nëntorit, le të jetë FLAMURI ynë edhe në vitet e ardhshme simbol i bashkimit shqiptar sikur edhe gjatë historisë sonë të lavdishme që nga Skenderbeu e deri në ditët e sodit.*

JU URON TE GJITHEVE GZUAR DITEN E PAMVARSIS SE SHQIPERIS SE BEKUAR NGA ZOTI KUSH E PREKE QOFTE MALLKU

----------


## ismani

NGA SHOQATA CAMERIA JU URONE TE GJITHEVE PAMVARSIN E SHQIPERIS QOGFSHIN GJITHMONE TE BASHKUAR

----------


## ismani

FOTO NGA TIRANA NJE SUPER SHQIPONJE ME NJE SUPER IDE TE REALIZUAR NGA KUSH TJETER PERVEC KOMBIT SHQIPTAR TEK ZOGU I ZI FANTASTIKE THJESHTE

----------

